# Bye for now! Going to Scandinavia



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi folks,

we will tour through Scandinavia the next three weeks. Van is almost packed. 

Hope you can get along without me for a while... :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We'll miss you, Gerhard.

Have a great holiday, safe and trouble free and be sure to tell us about it when you return.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

You are SO lucky. As I have only just started French lessons may I say "Bon journey," and I do hope you have a really great time and let us hear all about it with pix when u come back. Is Norway included in your journey as this is one of my favourite counties?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gerhard,

ich wunschen ihnen eine shoenes urlaub und gute reise!

apologies for the spelling.

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Ich war nur, um das zu sagen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

teute mir leite, ich habe nur eine kleine bissien deutsch, ich nicht verstehet was su sagen haben. ich wunshst gerhard eine schones urlaub und gute reise, ist das richtich?

Once again, spelling, grammar and everything else is crap (pub german).

pete.


----------

